# DHEA Transdermal



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone know how to create a transdermal base for DHEA? I'm looking for a step by step. Tried searching, but it didnt help.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2009)

rattle


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't understand why you would even want to?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

many reasons


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't know how, but I would probably prefer a 7-keto-DHEA transdermal.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

why the difference?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> many reasons



like what?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

none really,  just the typical reasons one would want with better efficacy and absorption through a transdermal coupled with dhea.


----------



## nkira (Jun 9, 2009)

I think Built Knows,

Mean while takes a look at this study,

Excerpt, 

"The DHEA levels that markedly increased after the first doses gradually declined already during the application, and this decline proceeded even after it was discontinued, reaching levels significantly lower than the original ones. On the other hand, the levels of DHEA metabolites (with the exception of DHEAS) rose during the application and reached values significantly higher than the basal ones within 5 weeks."

Effects of transdermal application of DHEA on the ...[Physiol Res. 2000] - PubMed Result

For the Transdermal Base, (Go down to Post 12)

DHEA - oral work, transdermal doesn't - why? - ImmInst Forums


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> none really,  just the typical reasons one would want with better efficacy and absorption through a transdermal coupled with dhea.



I did not mean why do you want a transdermal, I am asking why you want to use a transdermal DHEA.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

Prince said:


> I did not mean why do you want a transdermal, I am asking why you want to use a transdermal DHEA.


thought I just answered that.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

in other words... you really don't know why you want to use DHEA, nor why you believe a transdermal is necessary for DHEA (its not), thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

Prince said:


> in other words... you really don't know why you want to use DHEA, nor why you believe a transdermal is necessary for DHEA (its not), thanks for clearing that up.


Yes. that's right. Exactly. Any time I can be of help please, stop by rxmuscle.


----------



## nni (Jun 9, 2009)

unless you are older, i would not use dhea.

that being said, check out primordial performance, they might have one.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

age isnt an issue; I'm merely looking for a way to do it. 
nni; you were right-they have it. Nice work. It's called Dermacrine. I thought that was it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> age isnt an issue; I'm merely looking for a way to do it.
> nni; you were right-they have it. Nice work. It's called Dermacrine. I thought that was it.



there is a lot more in that product:

DHEA ??? 72mg
7,8-Benzoflavone (99%) ??? 36mg
Resveratrol (99%) ??? 36mg
Pregnenolone - 18mg
Chrysin (99%) ??? 9mg


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2009)

Chrysin, benzoflavin and resveratrol are there to fight estrogen. Pregnenolone is a steroid hormone precursor to many other hormones, including progesterone (and hence testosterone) as well as DHEA.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6c/DHEA1.svg

When I spoke to my compounding pharmacy, they suggested to me that the PCCA asserts DHEA is more likely to promote estrogen when used topically, and more likely to convert to androgen when taken orally. They further suggested this relationship may be reversed in males. 

I have nothing yet to back up this assertion, but I'll hazard a guess that it depends upon the location and concentration of androgen and estrogen receptors in the skin, as well as of course enzymes such as 5-alpha reductase (genital and scalp) and aromatase (adipose tissue). 


Or I'm losing my mind from watching what is easily THE lamest movie ever - "Evil Dead".


----------



## nni (Jun 10, 2009)

age does have a lot to do with it. dhea will convert to estrogen, there is nothing that you can do to stop it. the younger you are, the more it will convert into estrogen. that is why dhea is popular with older men, it is not the same experience in younger men.


----------



## Rucker (Nov 24, 2009)

Dermacrine is now available as an oral in Dermacrine Liqua-Vade.

It was just released, and with the *Primordial Thanksgiving Weekend Sale* it's only $39.96, 20% off. 

Free shipping for all orders over $150.


----------



## JN230 (Nov 29, 2009)

in justa  few days late, was going to mention no need to do it yourself just go grab some dermacrine liqua


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah pretty lengthy article on wikipedia about it. It has been shown in a study quoted on it that older men who have lower test levels did see an increase in testosterone when they took dhea supplements but for the most part its weak and does convert largely to estrogen


----------

